# From Baby to Titled Girl



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Jaia von der Traumwolfen, 
here at 5 weeks old -


Last summer at an area 4th of July Parade


This Spring at our St. Patrick's Day Parade


Earning her Therapy Dog Title with 50 recorded visits


Earned her Rally Novice Title on March 31st




The same day her mother earned her CD Title 
(Ebene on the left, Jaia on the right.)


And this past weekend, earning her CD Title in 2 days


Very proud of this girl and what we have accomplished at the tender young age of 21 months old. Love her to pieces!!!
Also want to add that her sister earned her IPO1 last month at 20 months old. Proud of these kids!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Totally BEAUTIFUL Girl!!! :wub:

Congratulations!

Moms


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks!!! I imported her great grandmother, as a puppy at 8 weeks old from Belgium. She was HOT titled SchH1, TR1, CD, CGC, and passed suddenly at 5 years old. Sadly I didn't have one of her daughter's kept back at the time. So I bought a puppy out of a daughter, which was Ebene, who is now also titled CD, RN, THD, CGC and a registered Therapy Dog, just like her daughter Jaia. Ebene reminded me of Elsa, but Jaia has the same looks, and so many similarities that it is uncanny.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

:thumbup: She's beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

grats and woofs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations. She is beautiful.


----------

